# Mk4 Golf Heated Mirrors not working! Help!!!



## tom2000uk (May 1, 2005)

Had the first cold snap of the year so far and just found out my heated mirrors arent working on my Mk4 Golf R32 2003.
The rear window heater is working fine, the electric adjustments for both mirrors again work fine!! 
I have removed both mirror covers and checked the two wires on each mirror and they were both connected and clean.
Any ideas as I am completly stuck.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 Golf Heated Mirrors not working! Help!!! (tom2000uk)*

do you know how to turn them on? (im not making jokes, this is a serious question)


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 Golf Heated Mirrors not working! Help!!! (afinley)*

(I don't know how to turn mine on, they've always just seemed to come on...)


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 Golf Heated Mirrors not working! Help!!! (pwnt by pat)*

The mirrors my be burnt out. I had no idea that the middle position was on, and after adjusting my mirrors I would always set it to that. They were left on all the time and burnt out after 1 year







. Took the car to VW and they replaced them for free (under warranty).


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 Golf Heated Mirrors not working! Help!!! (kdoerner)*

Yes, you are rite. The heating element which is mounted to the back side of the mirror glassburns out. If you always leave them on, than they will not last as long. Just replace the mirror glass and they should work again. If your lucky, the Warranty will cover this.


----------



## tom2000uk (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 Golf Heated Mirrors not working! Help!!! (Notabora2)*

Hi,
Thanks for your help. I had a Golf before this one and they only came on when the rear window demister was on so assumed it was the same but now see the little sign on the switch showing the heated mirrors! Two new glasses on order 2moro!!!
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## goonz (Nov 30, 2014)

did this solve the issue then?


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

goonz said:


> did this solve the issue then?


Dude this was posted 9 years ago.


----------

